# Sit On Top Kayak Seat



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I obtained a decent “starter” sot fishing kayak. The seat bottom is the molded(thin foam) glued on type with a decent back rest. Watched a Vid where a guy put a “bleacher” type seat(no link or brand offered) on top of the same orig. seat to make it more comfortable for extended fishing time. I’ve looked at some online in the $25-50 range(about all I really want to spend*!) Anyone do this and what did you use? Are seats with arms workable in a yak?
*$150-200 “high end” seats for major brand kayaks are not a consideration.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> I obtained a decent “starter” sot fishing kayak. The seat bottom is the molded(thin foam) glued on type with a decent back rest. Watched a Vid where a guy put a “bleacher” type seat(no link or brand offered) on top of the same orig. seat to make it more comfortable for extended fishing time. I’ve looked at some online in the $25-50 range(about all I really want to spend*!) Anyone do this and what did you use? Are seats with arms workable in a yak?
> *$150-200 “high end” seats for major kayaks are not a consideration.


I have a high end yak and seat. Regardless, I still use a foam cushion similar to something like this. Seat Cushion I believe Menards sells them. I'm good to go for 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

walmart has a cheap stadium seat


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

ccc said:


> walmart has a cheap stadium seat





ccc said:


> walmart has a cheap stadium seat


I used the walmart seat in my canoe. Just zip tied it to the cane seat. Much more comfortable than the cane seat


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some good info! I’ll check these out!


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Be careful, it could make your yak top heavy. I tried a stadium seat from Wal Mart, Ozark Trail I think, and I tipped over in about two seconds.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DavidRK said:


> Be careful, it could make your yak top heavy. I tried a stadium seat from Wal Mart, Ozark Trail I think, and I tipped over in about two seconds.


Hmmmm. This same yak(hull) I have has various “names”/models. One of them comes with a sit in, full seat(and retails for $100 more!) This will be duly noted however!


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I use the cheap Ozark Trail seat from Walmart in my Lifetime Tamarack and it doesn't feel unstable. Haven't tipped yet, even with boat wakes over the bow around Kelleys.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Hmmmm. This same yak(hull) I have has various “names”/models. One of them comes with a sit in, full seat(and retails for $100 more!) This will be duly noted however!


Did you get one that you peddle ? WE saw a guy in one at Milton and he was relaxing while peddling all the way around the lake.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

No, Jim,just paddle power. Those “powered” types were way too expensive. This more of a “starter“, lower end boat. Figured if it’s not for me, wouldn’t have that big an investment. I looked in Walmart Automotive section. They have some very good driving, gel foam cushions similar to Opie’s suggestion, which I’ll put on top of my seat bottom(which is a glued, flat foam piece on the seat floor)! They have “bleacher seats” also in the camping dept but didn’t like any of those.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Jackson with their premium seat. When I got it it has a high and low position that is literally 3" difference up and down... I thought what difference and why bother? Well after I got in it was literally mind boggling how much stability changes when you raise the seat. Also the length of the paddle has to do with the height of the seat. The lower position is awesome for rougher water and traveling distances. The higher position is great for fishing. The seat has a thermarest lumbar pillow that is great. The stadium seat is a great move and there is nothing really magical about it. The height of the seat is a bigger deal than you think. Also look at a crazy creek chair. Might be a quick fix for now.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I experimented with strapping a couple of pool noodles to the sides of my kayak to increase stability. I was seeing what how it would work with a trolling motor and battery. Worked well in tests, hadn't messed with it since last year as I've been busy with jobs around the house. I'll try to get back to it this summer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DavidRK said:


> I experimented with strapping a couple of pool noodles to the sides of my kayak to increase stability. I was seeing what how it would work with a trolling motor and battery. Worked well in tests, hadn't messed with it since last year as I've been busy with jobs around the house. I'll try to get back to it this summer.


I used to own a Raddison 12’ square stern canoe. It had ”heavy foam sponsons” full length on both sides sililar to the Sportspal canoe. It was very resistive to side tipping with those. I think if you could add the bigger super noodles somehow(securely!) to the sides of a kayak, it would effect the same stability the canoe had.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> I obtained a decent “starter” sot fishing kayak. The seat bottom is the molded(thin foam) glued on type with a decent back rest. Watched a Vid where a guy put a “bleacher” type seat(no link or brand offered) on top of the same orig. seat to make it more comfortable for extended fishing time. I’ve looked at some online in the $25-50 range(about all I really want to spend*!) Anyone do this and what did you use? Are seats with arms workable in a yak?
> *$150-200 “high end” seats for major brand kayaks are not a consideration.


Use a throw cushion, they are cheap and also serve as a life preserver.


----------

